

Zigfu Dev Kit for Kinect and Unity3D - amirhirsch

Zigfu (YC S11) is happy to announce the commercial launch of our ZDK for Unity3D bindings. Full information is available here:<p>http://zigfu.com/en/zdk/unity3d/<p>A trial version is available with a watermark. You can buy a dev license with your credit card through our site to eliminate the watermark. We are offering developer seats at the totally awesome public-beta-release price of $200 for the .99b version and we are offering free upgrades for all 1.X releases. Site licenses are available and we published our prices on the site.<p>Features:<p>- Compile to Mac, Windows, and Web Player using the Zigfu browser plugin<p>- Compatible with OpenNI/NITE and Microsoft Kinect SDK computer vision libraries<p>- Calibration-free Skeleton Tracking<p>- User selection methods (first user found, hand raise)<p>- point-cloud to particles effects<p>- Hand gesture detectors (push, swipe, steady, wave)<p>- Plenty of Samples Scenes to get started<p>If you have our kinect browser plugin installed (http://zigfu.com), you can try our examples compiled for the Unity3D Web Player up at http://zig.tv/examples<p>FAQ, tutorials and more examples to come. We appreciate your feedback and we look forward to seeing what you make!
======
dfc
This is the second time I have seen a "ask hn"-like post include links in the
body. The guidelines are pretty clear:

 _"Don't abuse the text field in the submission form to add commentary to
links. The text field is for starting discussions. If you're submitting a
link, put it in the url field. If you want to add initial commentary on the
link, write a blog post about it and submit that instead."_

Am I missing something?

Other example:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3705476>

~~~
amirhirsch
pg knows i'm a rebel

~~~
dfc
Does that mean he appreciates that you flout the rules?

------
belisarius222
hyperlinks:

<http://zigfu.com>

<http://zigfu.com/en/zdk/unity3d/>

<http://zig.tv/examples>

